
Six Forces Disrupting Higher Education - jseliger
https://www.manhattan-institute.org/html/6-forces-disrupting-higher-education-11273.html
======
jseliger
This seems optimistic to me, especially if Bryan Caplan is correct in _The
Case Against Education_ : [https://jakeseliger.com/2018/03/12/the-case-
against-educatio...](https://jakeseliger.com/2018/03/12/the-case-against-
education-bryan-caplan) , but it would be nice to see real disruption.

